# WTB GMM Street Shifter!!!!



## LS2Greg (Sep 13, 2006)

PM me if you have a new one for sale!

Thanks!


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

LS2Greg said:


> PM me if you have a new one for sale!
> 
> Thanks!



trying to get a GP started on ls2gto.com, check the FS section.

go to the last page

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136004


----------

